# Am. mossambicensis



## SlipperKing (May 31, 2020)

Another fun critter to grow! HOS member and friend's plant. He claims vultures were circling his greenhouse!



Then Don's plant, Amorphallis titamum is ready to open any day


----------



## eds (May 31, 2020)

Wow! Growing a titan arum as a hobbiest is an amazing achievement! 

I only grow A.kiusianus and it is still a way off flowering.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 1, 2020)

I think this is his 3rd time blooming it in as many years. The first year Don took to the Museum of natural history and science for display. It was a big hit, sort of speaking. He also tried to cross pollinate with the Huntington Gardens plant but it didn't take either way.


----------



## musa (Jun 3, 2020)

Absolutly great to see an Amorphophallus titanum blooming in a private collection!
Do you have any information how high the leave had been and about the weight of the bulb before blooming?
Michael


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 3, 2020)

That's fantastic!
I'm a big fan of Amorphophallus, but no longer have any


----------



## musa (Jun 5, 2020)

Titanum, the biggest Amorphphallus, will probably never bloom in my flat, so I show you one of the smallest: A. claudelii
It's just a few cm high.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2020)

Breath deep, the gathering gloom...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 5, 2020)

Wow impressive!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 5, 2020)

Most interesting!

I had to look up the etymology of the name of this genus, and it actually did mean, what I, a bit hessitantly, thought:
*"Amorphophallus* (from Ancient Greek amorphos, "without form, misshapen" + phallos, "penis", referring to the shape of the prominent spadix)".

Wouldn't then Am. titanum litteraly translated be: the misshapen, titan **** (pardon my french!)? And Am. mossambiciensis: ditto from Mozambique (Zimbabwe)? I somewhat wish I could delete the images forming on my inner screen! 

I guess, the vultures where attracted by the sweet scent of the flowers (sweet...that is, if you are a vulture!)?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 5, 2020)

UPDATE:
Yesterday morning 


Yesterday evening 



Looking down into this huge funnel! Yellow dots are the female flowers. Don had pollen from a plant blooming in Minnesota so he cut windows in the sides of this purple brac to deliver the goods


----------

